# My ED trip with pictures



## dkotanto (Jan 26, 2003)

Hello Gang--

I had a great time with my ED trip 3/17-3/25. The people were very nice, the car was phenomenal and the scenery was impressive. It's the only way to buy a car :thumbup: 

I'm posting some pictures of the trip. Feel free to email me with questions.

Jim


----------



## dkotanto (Jan 26, 2003)

Ouside Munich Airport waiting for the Lufthansa Airport bus. For thos who are staying at the Marriott, it is about a 5 minute walk from the bus stop to the hotel. About 15.00 Euros round trip.


----------



## dkotanto (Jan 26, 2003)

For those of you who are considering a phone, I used a Motorola Triband and bpought the D2 CallYa prepaid card for 39.90 Euros. Worked great. The phone is for sale BTW, and includes the CallYa card with about 2 Euros left. You can easily recharge it for 25.00 Euros or more. Email me if you're interested.


----------



## dkotanto (Jan 26, 2003)

At the ED center (about 9.00 Euros cab fare from Marriott)


----------



## dkotanto (Jan 26, 2003)

Plenty of food and drinks at the ED cafe:


----------



## dkotanto (Jan 26, 2003)

Signing my life away


----------



## dkotanto (Jan 26, 2003)

My other baby desperatelly awaiting her daddy:


----------



## dkotanto (Jan 26, 2003)

:thumbup:


----------



## dkotanto (Jan 26, 2003)

speedo before trip


----------



## dkotanto (Jan 26, 2003)

that's the only way to break her in:thumbup:


----------



## dkotanto (Jan 26, 2003)

Can't escape from McDonalds no matter where you are, especially if you have a kid :dunno:


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

dkotanto said:


> *speedo before trip *


I always wondered if they doctor the Speedo numbers (like reset them). How is it that every new car I've had had more trip odometer miles than actual odometer miles?

Beautiful car though. I love the 5 series sport wheels! Congrats.


----------



## dkotanto (Jan 26, 2003)

Up the Romantic Road, first stoppover Dinkelsbuhl


----------



## dkotanto (Jan 26, 2003)

Dinkelsbuhl


----------



## dkotanto (Jan 26, 2003)

The drive through the Romantic Road was simply fantastic. Here are some pics of Rothenburg:


----------



## dkotanto (Jan 26, 2003)

Rothenburg center


----------



## dkotanto (Jan 26, 2003)

Rothenburg


----------



## dkotanto (Jan 26, 2003)

car outside Rothenburg


----------



## dkotanto (Jan 26, 2003)

After spending the night in Rothenburg, we took the A7 all the way south to Lindau and Lake Constance.


----------



## dkotanto (Jan 26, 2003)

...then we drove the scenic route 32 to Fussen


----------

